# 1" Skew



## Russianwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Since my weapon of choice is a skew, and I was at woodcraft Tuesday I thought I'd look at the skews they had available. My current skew is a 1/2 pen turners sized that cam in a 3 piece set from Pinnacle.

I found a 1" skew with a nice long handle (full sized tool) made by Wood River. It was less than $40. Not the best quality I'm sure, but a nice tool non the less.

Why didn't y'all tell me that these big tools were so much easier to work with? (okay, you did, but I'm slow to buy things at times).

I have been turning some samples round and getting nice straight sides on them all evening. Can't wait until I get to make a couple pens tomorrow.


----------



## cowchaser (Jun 28, 2008)

I started practicing with a 1/2" and just couldn't get. Switched to the 1" to see if I could use it and low and behold it took me only a couple of times and all was well. Not to say I don't still get a catch every now and then, but I can chalk 90% of those to getting in a hurry. I actually round my blanks with a round nose scraper then switch to the skew.


----------



## markgum (Jun 28, 2008)

I like the Wood River tools.  The seem to be made well, and are less than others sold at Wood Craft.  When I bought my 'real' tools I was pointed to the Wood River brand.  I enjoy the long handle just feels natural.


----------



## Fred (Jun 28, 2008)

*Longer handles equal better control IMHO. They also lend themselves to better "damage control" as I find there is just a lot more to hold on to. My hands don't get tired and the leverage is great - especially for bowl turning.*
* *
*Great upgrade to your tool arsenal.*


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, I'm thinking it's time to make new handles for the Pinnacle set that are nice and long (about the size of this one). The steel in them is fine, so why should I need to buy new ones in those sizes? No reason at all that I can think of, And if I can't turn a handle,then I need to find a new hobby.


----------



## stevers (Jun 29, 2008)

I picked up a Sorby 3/4" round edged skew and still haven't gotten the hang of it. It catches way too much for me. I turn a lot of custom cast blanks and cant afford to loose them to catches and blow outs. If I had someone close enough, I'd ask for lessons.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 29, 2008)

Who sell Wood River tools?


----------



## edman2 (Jun 29, 2008)

Paul,
Woodcraft for one sells them. Look for the turning tools with the long redish handles. They don't identify them as Wood River but if you get a close up of one of them you can read the name on the handles.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Jun 29, 2008)

Another skew to consider is the Alan Lacer-Rockler carries them and they aren't that bad price wise if you use one of their coupons.  Lacer also has some DVDs that are great-amazing what he does with a skew.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Rancho, Aren't Alan's Skews curve profiled? I'm planning on getting one of those at some point, but I'm a little concerned about the meathod of sharpening. I wouldn't want to mess up the profile.

Here's the link.  a little ways down is the 1" Oval Skew.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=5238

A close up

http://www.woodcraft.com/images/products/145907.jpg


----------



## rduncan (Jun 29, 2008)

So, instead of me researching, do you think "Wood river" is replacing the "Pinnacle" brand??


----------



## marcruby (Jun 29, 2008)

As delivered the Lacer skews need to be reground to an acuter angle.  When Alan reground mine during his class (name dropping here) he showed me a trick where you rotate the skew under the wrist when sharpening.  It's really easy once you get it.  BTW, Lacer's classes are some of the best you can take.  It's amazing how much he knows.

Marc



> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> Rancho, Aren't Alan's Skews curve profiled? I'm planning on getting one of those at some point, but I'm a little concerned about the meathod of sharpening. I wouldn't want to mess up the profile.
> 
> ...


----------



## BruceA (Jul 1, 2008)

I just purchased an Alan Lacer 5/8" Skew in the HSS 2030 steel.  I ordered it direct from Alan Lacer's website, and included the Honing Service so Alan could provide a ready-to-use cutting edge.  I specifically did it so I would have an example of what it should look like to compare to when I need to sharpen it.   

These aren't cheap, but the edge is supposed to last 3 times as long as the standard HSS.  I splurged on my first chisel...!

These photos show the bevel and grind angles right from Alan's shop:







Here's the top of the tip facing down:






Here's a view of the top edge, which is rounded:






I have been able to obtain both of the Alan Lacer DVDs - the first one has excellent instruction on the "do's and dont's" for beginners.  You can also rent either one from SmartFlix for @$16.00 for a week.  

Bruce in TN.


----------



## el_d (Jul 1, 2008)

Got me a 1" Sorby oval skew. Was a little concerned because I had used a 3/4" skew and wasnt that great at it I was more confortable with the gouge. I am glad that I got the larger 1" skew, that thing is so much nicer than the smaller ones I have been shooting across the room. Wider cutting area, longer handle , better control. Looked at the Lacer skews but wasnt comfortable with the smaller cutting edge. I have another 1" skew that was lent to me that I need to take back, didnt want it to catch and mess up the edge.
 I had some leather lying around so I glued up some pieces, drilled a center 1/4" hole and made me a power strop. Now my skew is always "paper cutter" sharp.


----------



## MDWine (Jul 1, 2008)

You should take a look at Alan's DVD for making tools... pretty nifty!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el_d_
> 
> Got me a 1" Sorby oval skew. Was a little concerned because I had used a 3/4" skew and wasnt that great at it I was more confortable with the gouge. I am glad that I got the larger 1" skew, that thing is so much nicer than the smaller ones I have been shooting across the room. Wider cutting area, longer handle , better control. Looked at the Lacer skews but wasnt comfortable with the smaller cutting edge. I have another 1" skew that was lent to me that I need to take back, didnt want it to catch and mess up the edge.
> I had some leather lying around so I glued up some pieces, drilled a center 1/4" hole and made me a power strop. Now my skew is always "paper cutter" sharp.


Lupe, I'd like to see your strop. Can you post a pic or two?


----------



## el_d (Jul 1, 2008)

Here you go Mike









I usually keep it on the otherside of the mandrel when I turn and use it when I my skew gets a little "dull". It has some yellow Flexcut compound and has worked great for me. I may need to get a longer mandrel though....


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Lupe, I think I'll have to make something like that. I don't use a mandrel though so I'll have to modify your design somewhat.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> Rancho, Aren't Alan's Skews curve profiled? I'm planning on getting one of those at some point, but I'm a little concerned about the meathod of sharpening. I wouldn't want to mess up the profile.



Mike;   I put a curved profile on my Sorby 1" oval skews.  I use a flat sander disk to do this as I don't like the hollow grind that a grinder puts on the bevel.

A 1" skew is the best size for riding the bevel along the pen blank.


----------



## stevers (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by randyrls_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to ask the same question about the same skew. Wow, freaky. I tend to get too many catches for my taste. I hung up the skew until I can get it figured out.


----------



## RichB (Jul 17, 2008)

I have never used the skew but everyone says they are great when you get the hang of it.  I just rented Alan Lacer's vidios and plan on learning.


----------



## heineda (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a 5 peice set of the Wood River turning tools, and love them. They are also sold under the Pinnacle brand at Woodcraft. Once I bought the Pinnacle set, I sold my set of Sorby tools on ebay. I never liked British carving tools, and I'm finding I don't like their turning tools either. The long handles, and ability to hold an edge were the big selling points for my decision. My ropughing gouge has been to the grinder once since I bought it. I hone it daily on my hard paper wheel, and then on the floopy wheel, and that has been enough to keep the edge razor sharp.

Dan


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> Why didn't y'all tell me that these big tools were so much easier to work with? (okay, you did, but I'm slow to buy things at times).




Told you so


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 17, 2008)

A 1" skew is my 99% of turning time tool. Currently use a Taylor (Christmas present) but have used El Cheapo and unknown brand antique. If your Wood River is made from high speed steel, even if it's not the super-hard stuff, it should last a lifetime.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Jul 17, 2008)

I use a 1" from the HF set and re-ground it with a curved profile after watching the Lacer video.  This is my favorite turning tool by far.


----------



## BruceA (Jul 18, 2008)

After watching the Lacer video (the first one called Skew Chisel) and seeing how he does the peeling cut, I've been able to learn how to easily turn my first pens using the 5/8" Lacer Skew.  This method leaves a very smooth finish, and enables me to start sanding with 400 grit, minimizing potentials for scratch marks from lower grit. 

I highly recommend this type tool. The 5/8" width is working fine.


----------



## jimwill48 (Jul 18, 2008)

These tools were sold formaly as the Pinnacle brand. Woodcraft is going to start using the Pinnacle brand name for their higher end tools. What was the old Pinnacle brand line is going to be sold as the Woodriver brand. Same tools different name. This per the manager at our local Woodcraft.


James


----------

